# Amish Puzzle Ball



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I crocheted this ball for my Grandaughter due June 11th.




Crochet Amish Puzzle Ball


The chunky design means that it is super easy for little hands to grab hold of.  And the million colour possibilities make it a treat for little eyes and inquisitive minds.



How does the Crochet Amish Puzzle Ball work?

The ball comes apart into three separate rings/segments (each containing four wedges) which then have to be re-assembled to form the ball.

Be warned that this is one of those mind-numbing projects.

You will need to make 12 of the same thing.  So I would advise resigning this particular project to evening tv time (if you indulge) and car trips.


Crochet Amish Puzzle Ball Pattern



Instructions

The initial ch-1s in each round/row are NOT counted as a stitch.

Wedges

(Make 12)

1. Ch 2.  Sc x 3 in 2nd ch from hook.  Ch 1 and turn. (3)

2. Sc inc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (6)

3. * Sc inc, sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (9)

4. * Sc inc, 2 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (12)

5. * Sc inc, 3 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (15)

6. * Sc inc, 4 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (18)

7. * Sc inc, 5 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (21)

8. * Sc inc, 6 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (24)

9. * Sc inc, 7 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1 and turn.  (27)

10. * Sc inc, 8 x sc* x 3.  Ch 1. (30)

Fold the half-circle in half and join the open side of the resulting wedge together by making 9 scs along this edge.  You will effectively be working one sc through both layers of each row.  When you get to the end, ch 1 and bind off.

If you want to, you  can turn the resulting wedge inside-out so that you dont end up with a seam.  I personally prefer (and recommend) the seam as it helps the Puzzle Ball to interlock better when assembled.

Alternative way to make the wedges:

If you dont want a seam at all, work the wedges in a spiral.  To do this, simply skip the ch-1 and turn at the end of each round and make the first st of the next round in the first st of the current one.  I would suggest using a piece of yarn as a running stitch marker to make sure that you know when every new round begins.  When you get to the end of round 10, sl st in the next st and bind off.

Chain of lids

(Make 3)



1. Ch 2.  Sc inc in 2nd ch from hook.  Ch 1 and turn (2)

2. Sc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (2)

3. Sc inc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (4)

4. Sc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (4)

5. Sc inc, 2 x sc, sc inc.  Ch 1 and turn.  (6)

6-9. Sc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (6)

10. Sc2tog, 2 x sc, sc2tog.  Ch 1 and turn.  (4)

11. Sc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (4)

12. Sc2tog x 2.  Ch 1 and turn.  (2)

13. Sc in each st.  Ch 1 and turn.  (2)

14. Sc2tog.

Now repeat rows 1  14 THREE more times.  This will give you a chain of 4 lids.  On the very last lid of the chain, ch 1 and bind off.

Hint:  If you are going to use the lid colour (so the same colour) to attach the wedges to the lids, dont bind off.  Just continue with the assembly instructions below.  It just saves having to work away another tail of yarn.

Assembling the segments





Use the yarn you used for the wedges or a third, different colour if you prefer.  If you are using a new colour, start with a slip knot already on your hook.

You will be attaching 4 wedges to each chain of lids, working up the chain of lids on one side and down the other side, stuffing as you go.

You will be working into each st of the wedge opening and each row of the chain of lids.

So, place your first wedge behind the first lid on the left (with the sc seam of the wedge to your right  see photo below) and insert your crochet hook through the first st of the chain of lids and the first st of the opening of one of the wedges.  {If you have turned your wedge inside out, or you have worked it in a spiral, start on any st around the top of the wedge.}  Work a sc through both layers.  Continue working through each row and st of both layers in this way until you have worked 15 scs.

Join the next wedge to its lid in the same way and continue until you have worked one side of all 4 wedges and lids.

Now you will be closing the wedges.  Insert your hook into the same (last) st of the 4th lid and the next st of the 4th wedge and make a sc.  Continue working through each row and st, stuffing (see below) as you go, and making 15 scs along the other side of each of the 4 wedges.  When you reach the last st, of the 1st wedge, join to the first st with a sl st and bind off.  Use the tail to join the tips of the first and last wedges together.

Alternatively you can sl st them together before binding off, which is what I prefer.  To do that, simply sl st in sts 16 and 15 of the sts around the top of the 4th wedge (in that order), so the stitches at the pointy end, and then sl st in the first and second sts of the first wedge.  Bind off and work away your tails.



Repeat this whole procedure for all 3 groups of 4 wedges.

When your segments are all nicely stuffed and neatly finished off, use them to build your puzzle ball!

A word about Stuffing

This ball EATS stuffing! And I have noticed that people tend to think they have overstuffed the ball because the wedges are quite fat and the segments super snugBut the ball will stretch over time and to get the best results you want to stuff it nice and full! If you use too little stuffing the segments wont sit together as well and the ball is more likely to become lifeless after a lot of playing.   Just dont stuff it so much that it becomes holey.

Building your Crochet Amish Puzzle Ball


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Cookie, that is a lovey presentation and a fun project.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

That's great! Thank you thank you for posting!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Genius!!! :thumbup:


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have seen these balls stitched with fabric and wondered what the name of the ball was. I never knew that it could be crocheted. I am going to make one of these. Thank you sooo much for such a lovely presentation and letting me know what the name of this ball is. Hugs to you.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! Love it!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

gotta give it a try now!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, and your notes about construction, etc! This will be very helpful!! Great pictures too!


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone know of a KNITTING pattern for this? I don't crochet. Many thanks.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

very interesting, Thanks


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beila Charna said:


> Does anyone know of a KNITTING pattern for this? I don't crochet. Many thanks.


Look thru who Newsletter, Didough was kind enough to post a few different links!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is not my own pattern, I saw it on a website and there is a knitted version as well. You can do a google search and it will give you both versions, I picked the crochet version only because I am much faster at crochet. It's fun to make and to play with even for adults!!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a knitted version. http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/knit-amish-puzzle-ball-pattern/


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Isn't that cool. I like both crocheted and knitted. Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. I was trying to think of something to make for my two great grandsons for Christmas and this will be just right. One will be six in July and the other will be two in September.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> Here's a knitted version. http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/knit-amish-puzzle-ball-pattern/


Many, many thanks. This project is already on my needles.


----------

